# Honest Kitchen



## LL Blue (Dec 29, 2008)

Does anyone feed Honest Kitchen? I see it says that it makes a certain # of pounds of food on the container (i.e. 10 lb container says it makes 40 lbs), but since you measure it out before you mix in the water, then wouldn't 10 lbs. of dry be the same as 10 lbs. of Honest Kitchen? Help me if I'm not getting it.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

HK is a dehydrated product. When 1 cup of water is added to 1 cup of product the resulting food "food" weighs 1 pound. So I think what they are saying is that there is around 40 cups in a 4 lb box.

I use it and my dog loves it. You can add more meat protein if you like or just feed as is except for one of their products that is made so you can add your own meat source.


----------



## AMonkey (Mar 14, 2009)

My friend feeds it to all three of her dogs and they love it - and she swears by it. She's been encouraging me to try it.




LL Blue said:


> Does anyone feed Honest Kitchen? I see it says that it makes a certain # of pounds of food on the container (i.e. 10 lb container says it makes 40 lbs), but since you measure it out before you mix in the water, then wouldn't 10 lbs. of dry be the same as 10 lbs. of Honest Kitchen? Help me if I'm not getting it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Sounds something like Dr. Harvey's. I went on the HK website and was glad to learn they offer trial sizes. I wouldn't want to purchase a box only to find my dogs turn their nose up at it. I also note that there's no "crunch factor" in HK because when prepared according to directions it comes out either as stew or oatmeal.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes, no crunching with HK, but very little if any tarter on teeth too:smile: It is also all human grade food and processed in the same facilities as human consumed products. (Think Lipton's dehydrated soups for example). It does thicken up after re hydration.


----------



## LL Blue (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, I've been trying it. One of my dogs has been crazy about it from the get-go. The other one thinks it is a little strange, I think. I mix kibble in with it, and she's been eathing it. They do have sensitive stomachs, but have done surprisingly well with it. It is expensive, but I'll probably continue with it. Eventually, I think I'd like to try doing the whole homemade thing, but for now I think this is a good transition.


----------

